

TED Talk : Pranav Mistry: Blending the digital and real world - solutionyogi
http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/685

======
solutionyogi
The original title was 'The thrilling potential of SixthSense technology'.
Even though 'SixthSense' is the perfect name to describe this new technology,
I thought current title may give more details on what the talk is about.

And yes, Pranav has a strong accent, but the technology demo is simply mind
blowing. Definitely worth your 14 minutes.

